# Sentry HMM10 Mic. Not working.



## DavidSparks (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello! Sorry if I put this in the wrong place, i'm new to this forum. SO. Today I bought a Sentry HMM10 Headset, and the microphone isnt working! I'm not a tech person, but I dont want to go back to the store to buy a new headset, even though this headset was CHEAP. Please post some suggestions below?


----------



## DavidSparks (Dec 29, 2010)

Ohh! Also, My laptop has a built in mic that is crappy, could that be the issue?


----------

